# [Lesertest] Antec P182



## $Lil Phil$ (20. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

Endlich ist es da: Mein neues Gehäuse. Nach ungewohnt hohen Lieferzeiten bei Mindfactory traf das Gehäuse doch noch rechtzeitig zum Wochenende ein.
Und da ich euch meine Eindrücke nicht vorenthalten wollte, habe ich mich entschlossen, einen kleinen Artikel dazu zu verfassen. Ich hoffe, es gefällt .
Wenn ihr Fragen dazu oder zum Gehäuse, Wünsche, Anregungen oder Kritik habt, so teilt es mir bitte mit.

*Inhalt*

*1.)Verpackung, Transport und erste Eindrücke
2.) Zubehör im Detail
3.)Das Gehäuse in näherer Betrachtung
4.)Einbau der Hardware
5.)Lautstärke, Temperaturen, Belüftungskonzepte
6.)Fazit*



*Verpackung, Transport und erste Eindrücke*



Mindfactory hat das Gehäuse in dem ursprünglichen Herstellerkarton versandt, das war angesichts der guten Auspolsterung seitens Antec aber auch völlig ausreichend. Ich hatte ja schon Sorgen wegen eines kleinen Schadens am Karton (), wie sich später aber herausstellte, waren diese jedoch unbegründet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Am Gehäuse selbst waren nämlich keine Kratzer zu finden, ich hatte alles gründlich abgesucht . Zudem hat Antec an jede Gehäusewand sowie an der Gehäusevorderseite eine Plastikfolie zur Vermeidung von Kratzern angebracht.
Beim Abziehen dieser Folien habe ich mich jedes Mal elektrostatisch aufgeladen, also sollte man sich sicherheitshalber vor dem Einbau der Hardware an einer Heizung entladen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nach dem Entfernen des übrigen Verpackungsmaterials offenbarte sich mir schon ein erster Eindruck: Ich finde das Teil echt edel und schön. Ich steh auf schlichte Eleganz.
Die Farbe lässt sich wohl mit „mattem dunkelgrau“ besser beschreiben als mit Antecs Bezeichnung „Gun metal black“.
Endlich mal keine sinnlosen Lüfteröffnungen an der Seite des Gehäuses. Das alles machte mich schon  hungrig auf mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (20. September 2008)

*Zubehör im Detail*


Als erstes möchte ich euch das Zubehör im Ganzen präsentieren:
Zu sehen sind die zwei Laufwerkskäfige, der Spoiler für die Gehäuseoberseite, Laufwerksschienen für Festplatten, Diskettenlaufwerke, Cardreader oder sonstige Gerätschaften, Kabelbinder, sowie (Ersatz-)Schrauben und zwei Schlüssel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie schon erwähnt, hat dieses Gehäuse zwei Laufwerkskafige für 3,5“ Festplatten. 

Der kleine, gedacht für die obere Kammer, also die Hauptkammer, kann zwei Laufwerke beherbergen. An einer Seite ist ein kleines Kästchen befestigt, in dem man seine übrigen Schauben und andere Kleinteile aufbewahren _kann/soll_. Ich finde dieses Gimmick eigentlich ganz nützlich, denn so hat man alles beisammen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der zweite Laufwerkskäfig hat Platz für bis zu vier Festplatten. Er wird in der Kammer des Netzteils, also der unteren Kammer, angebracht. Allerdings liegen die Festplatten in diesem Käfig nicht horizontal, sonder vertikal und laut einigen Berichten im Internet soll es nicht sehr zuträglich für eine Festplatte sein, sie vertikal einzubauen, wenn sie sich schon horizontal „eingelaufen“ hat. Über den Wahrheitsgehalt solcher Aussagen lässt sich aber bekanntermaßen streiten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Als nächstes sehen wir mitgelieferte Kabelbinder _(wiederverwendbar!)_, und Laufwerksschienen für 5,25“ Laufwerke, sowie für ein Diskettenlaufwerk bzw. einen Cardreader.
Ich finde dieses System der Befestigung sehr clever: Man schraubt vorher die Schienen an, erspart sich Such- und Rettungsaktionen von im Gehäuse verloren gegangen Schrauben und kann die Laufwerke sehr einfach wieder tauschen oder ausbauen.
Zudem sitzen die Laufwerke sehr stabil in ihrem Schacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun seht ihr noch ein Bild von mitgelieferten Schauben, und von den zwei Schlüsseln – was diese allerdings nützen sollen, hab ich nicht ganz verstanden: wenn jemand das Gehäuse aufbringen will, dann schafft er das trotz dieses „Diebstahlschutzes“ kinderleicht und nur mit wenig Kraftaufwand.
Und es wird nicht, wie man vielleicht vermuten würde, die linke Gehäusewand abgeschlossen, sondern nur die Tür vorne..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Als letztes mitgeliefertes Zubehörteil (neben Garantiescheinen, sowie einer mehrsprachigen Anleitung etc.) offenbart sich der Spoiler. Was dieser nutzt und wie er montiert wird, erfahrt ihr später.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (20. September 2008)

*Das Gehäuse in näherer Betrachtung*


Nach dem Öffnen der vorderen Gehäuseklappe fällt zweierlei (negativ) auf: 

-Die Plastikfront. Aber das ist  weniger tragisch, da die Klappe sowieso aus hochwertigen Metall ist und das Plastik meist verdeckt.

-Und die Aufhängung der Metalltür. Diese ist nämlich auch aus Plastik. Hier hätte ich mir mehr erwünscht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein Blick auf die Oberseite des Gehäuses zeigt uns schon einen Sinn des Spoilers: *Optik*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auf der Rückseite zu sehen sind oben die Lüftersteuuerung für zwei der drei mitgelieferten Lüfter (die übrigens nur für diese zu verwenden ist), Platz für einen 120mm Lüfter, sieben Slotbleche mit Löchern zum Lufteinlass oder -Auslass, vorgebohrte Löcher zum Anschluss eines externen Radis, sowie Lufteinlässe für das Netzteil.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So, bevor wir einen Blick auf das Innere des Gehäuses werfen, noch kurz ein Bild von der Innenseite einer Gehäusewand. Dieses Quadrat mit den Diagonalen, soll wohl der Stabilität dienen, oder aber der Optik, ich weiß es nicht.
Wenn man sich allerdings die Wand ohne diese „Verzierung“ vorstellen würde, könnte man fast denken, dass es hauptsächlich der Optik dient.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt geht’s aber an das _„Eingemachte“_. Hier sieht man schön das Zwei-Kammer-Design: Unten das Netzteil, oben der Rest. Das soll ein besseres Belüftungskonzept ermöglichen und ich finde dieses Feature äußerst nützlich.
Alle „Kanten“ sind stumpf und umgefalzt, sodass man schon begabt sein muss, sich an diesem Gehäuse zu schneiden. (Mit Ausnahme des Netzteilkäfigs, da habe ich eine scharfe Kante entdeckt.)
An jedem hervorstehenden Teil sind entkoppelnde Schaumstoffstreifen angebracht, die eine Kollision mit der Gehäusewand und somit Vibrationen dieser vermeiden sollen. Und das geschieht auch besonders geschickt, denn Vibrationen sind weder hörbar, noch spürbar.
Um die Laufwerkskafige zu entfernen muss einfach eine Rändelschrauben gelöst werden und die Käfige können herausgenommen werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun die Kammer des Mainboards in näherer Betrachtung: Abstandshalter für ATX-Boards sind schon installiert und mit diesem schwarzen „Plastikschieber“ lassen sich die Löcher für die Kabelführung verkleinern oder vergrößern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (20. September 2008)

*Einbau der Hardware*


Als erstes wurde das Mainboard eingesetzt und festgeschraubt. Alle Bohrlöcher und Abstandshalter passten natürlich auf Anhieb.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Um das Netzteil einzubauen muss es zuerst außerhalb in den Rahmen gesetzt werden, bevor es im Gehäuse verschraubt werden kann. Allerdings kann ich mir vorstellen, dass der Einbau von Netzteilen ohne Kabelmanagement etwas schwieriger verlaufen könnte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun werden die Schienen an der Festplatte angebracht, diese in den Käfig gesteckt und dieser wiederum im Gehäuse verschraubt. Ich hab mich für den kleinen Käfig entschieden, da die Festplatte so weiterhin in horizontaler Richtung arbeiten kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle für die schlechte Qualität des nachfolgenden Bildes entschuldigen,  es euch aber dennoch nicht vorenthalten. Ich habe das erst nach dem Einbau an einem Computer beotrachten können.
Die Festplatte wird einfach in den Käfig geschoben und rastet sicher ein.
Wie sich später herausstellt, funktioniert die Entkopplung unerwartet gut, oder es liegt einfach an der Stabilität des Towers.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Für die DVD Laufwerke und -Brenner müssen zuerst noch die Metalle heraus getrennt werden, was aber schnell von Statten geht. 
Die Montage verläuft ähnlich bis gleich wie bei der Festplatte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nachdem alle übrige Hardware eingebaut wurde und die Kabel verlegt wurden (keine Angst, das habe ich später noch optimiert, hier klicken ), kann es also losgehen. Der PC startete auf Anhieb, so bin ich es ja gar nicht gewohnt .

Das mit dem Stromstecker konnte ich aber schlussendlich auch nicht mehr anders verlegen, was wohl entweder Tagan für zu kurze Kabel, oder den Layoutern von MSI zuzuschreiben ist.
Wie gesagt, die Kabel rechts sind dann auch noch fast verschwunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auf der Rückseite können Kabel einfach und unsichtbar verlegt werden. Allerdings finde ich den Abstand zur Gehäusewand fast etwas niedrig bemessen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nach einem kurzen Antesten der Lüfter sind die auch schnell wieder rausgeflogen und ein Scythe Slip Stream sorgt nun allein für die Entlüftung des Gehäuses und die semi-passive Kühlung der CPU. Und das ganz zuverlässig mit 400-600 PRM.

Der Spoiler wird einfach aufgesteckt und rastet ein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (20. September 2008)

*Lautstärke, Temperaturen, Belüftungskonzepte*

Die mitgelieferten Lüfter sind eindeutig für Silentfreaks nicht zu gebrauchen. Auch auf der Stufe „Low“ höre ich diese noch deutlich. Dafür haben sie auf „High“ ordentlich Druck, dabei ist die Lautstärke aber unerträglich.
Es lassen sich insgesamt 4 120mm Lüfter installieren: oben, hinten, vorne und in der Netzteilkammer, das lässt eurer Kreativität freien Lauf.
Für Silentfreaks bietet es sich an, *oben* einen leisen Lüfter anzubringen, der gleichzeitig die CPU semi-passiv kühlt, die Slotblenden zu öffnen und hinten und vorne mit Dämmung, Moosgummi, Armaflex, oder eben Materialien dieser Art „dicht“ zu machen, das heißt alle anderen Öffnungen abzudichten.
Vibrationen am Gehäuse hab ich zu meinem Erstaunen fast überhaupt nicht feststellen können. Im Gegensatz zu meinem alten Rebel9 ist das ein himmelweiter Unterschied .
Einen großen Unterschied von den Temperaturen hab ich im Vergleich zu einem offenen Aufbau und dem Rebel9 zuerst nicht feststellen können.
Nach einer Stunde intensiven Spielens hat sich die Gehäusetemperatur anscheinend stark erhöht, zumindest in Bereich der Grafikkarte. Hier besteht noch Optimierungsbedarf, aber eigentlich ist das so schon auch lauffähig.

*Fazit*

Alles in Allem bin ich mit diesem Gehäuse überaus zufrieden. Es ist wirklich *jeden* einzelnen Cent wert. Wer sich dieses Prachtstück kauft, wird es nicht bereuen.
Einzig und allein negativ aufgefallen ist neben einer scharfen Kante am Netzteilrahmen die Plastikfront, was aber nicht schlimm ist, da sie ja von einer Metalltür überdeckt wird. 
Schwach finde ich auch die Plastikaufhängung der vorderen Tür und der Seitenteilen. Das wars aber auch schon.

*Ich hoffe, es hat euch auch soviel Spaß gemacht! Für Kritik, Meinungen oder sonstiges bin ich gerne zu haben!*


----------



## memphis@Mg (20. September 2008)

sehr leckers gehäuse keine frage!


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (20. September 2008)

Und online isser 



memphis@Mg schrieb:


> sehr leckers gehäuse keine frage!



Jap, bin auch sehr zufrieden 
Hab erst überlegt: Gehäuse, Grafikkarte oder Monitor?
Hab die Entscheidung aber keineswegs bereut


----------



## moddingfreaX (20. September 2008)

Super klasse Test und tolles Gehäuse! Gefällt mir richtig gut! Weiter so!


----------



## k-b (20. September 2008)

Das Gehäuse ist Spitze. Da macht es richtig Spaß sich einen PC zusammenzubauen.
Aber den größten Vorteil hast du ja noch gar nicht genutzt - die Kabel auf der Rückseite zu verlegen.

Und dann ist auch ein Netzteil ohne Kabelmanagement kein all zu Großes Problem mehr, wen man alle übrigen Kabel einfach auch hinters Mainboard packt.

Falls du die Kabel noch anständig verlegt hast, dann mach doch bitte ein Bild davon.

Aber recht hast du, dieser Tower ist eine wahre Offenbahrung. Davor hatte ich nur nen Chieftec CS 601. Der war zwar solide, aber wen man Festplatten einbauen wollte war die Graka im weg .. etc. Sowas gehört der Vergangenheit an!

Hier mal ein Blick noch in mein Innerstes. Und selbst das nenn ich noch unoptimiert 

Weiß nich was ich mit diesem USB-Kabeln da machen soll.

Habe die Festplatten btw unten rein gemacht. Ist einfach besser, dann kommt oben keine warme Luft an die CPU.

Die Geräusche von den eingebauten Lüftern stören mich auf der lowesten Stufe eigentlich gar nicht. Aber evtl. tausche ich die mal gegen Scythe aus.


----------



## memphis@Mg (20. September 2008)

will auch nen ifx14 *schnief*


----------



## Fransen (20. September 2008)

Sehr leckeres Gehäuse und schöner Test.

Ich schwanke imomment zwischen dem P182 und dem LianLi PC-7F.
-->>mal schauen was es wird.


----------



## k-b (20. September 2008)

memphis@Mg schrieb:


> will auch nen ifx14 *schnief*


Kauf dir halt einen - sind doch noch lieferbar, oder habe ich was verpasst weswegen man da schniefen müsst?


----------



## Las_Bushus (20. September 2008)

Ein sehr gelungener Test ist das, wie ich finde.

Da ich das Gehäuse auch schon ins Auge gefasst hab danke ich dir sehr für diesen Test  .


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (20. September 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Falls du die Kabel noch anständig verlegt hast, dann mach doch bitte ein Bild davon.



Das mit CPU-Stromstecker kriegt man nicht besser hin, da ist das Kabel zu kurz. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Habe die Festplatten btw unten rein gemacht. Ist einfach besser, dann kommt oben keine warme Luft an die CPU.



Ich jetzt auch. So schauts auch besser aus, find ich.



Fransen schrieb:


> Sehr leckeres Gehäuse und schöner Test.
> 
> Ich schwanke imomment zwischen dem P182 und dem LianLi PC-7F.
> -->>mal schauen was es wird.



Danke. Ich kenn das LiaLi nicht, kann aber nur sagen: Mit dem Antec wirst du auf jeden Fall zufrieden sein.



Las_Bushus schrieb:


> Ein sehr gelungener Test ist das, wie ich finde.
> 
> Da ich das Gehäuse auch schon ins Auge gefasst hab danke ich dir sehr für diesen Test  .



Ich danke auch


----------



## k-b (20. September 2008)

Okay passt schon besser  Habe halt auch keine Graka drin. Werde mir aber demnächst au mal die Mühe machen und das besser Verkabeln - hintenrum. Gleich hier mal noch ein paar Kabelbinder von meinen Eltern mit nehmen  Die wo da auf der Rückseite sind, find ich etwas unpraktisch und doof hin zu machen. Sind schon nicht so stabil wie richtige Kabelbinder. DAS ist mein einziges Manko. Das die Türe an Plastikscharnieren ist oder so, wäre mir noch netmal aufgefallen ohne dien Test.

Den CPU Powerdingsda konnte ich auch nur erdenklich knapp da befestigen. Also den wieder einzustecken als der TR 120 drauf war (is auf dem Bild noch gar net), da hab ich bestimmt gut 5 Minuten rumgefingert und versucht das mit nem Schraubenzieher hin zu kommen  

Ich mach dann au nochmal n pic von meinem, hintenrum. Wollte demnächst eh 500er Scythe reinmachen.


----------



## CrashStyle (20. September 2008)

HAb auch bald nen IFX-14 HEHE


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (20. September 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Die wo da auf der Rückseite sind, find ich etwas unpraktisch und doof hin zu machen. Sind schon nicht so stabil wie richtige Kabelbinder. DAS ist mein einziges Manko. Das die Türe an Plastikscharnieren ist oder so, wäre mir noch netmal aufgefallen ohne dien Test.



Ach naja, ich hab sowieso einen unerschöpflichen Vorrat an Kabelbinder daheim .
Btw zur Plastiktür: ich kann die oben rausdrücken, (und das sieht so aus, als ob es so gedacht sei) aber unten nicht. Weißt du, was das für eine Bewandnis hat?



k-b schrieb:


> Den CPU Powerdingsda konnte ich auch nur erdenklich knapp da befestigen. Also den wieder einzustecken als der TR 120 drauf war (is auf dem Bild noch gar net), da hab ich bestimmt gut 5 Minuten rumgefingert und versucht das mit nem Schraubenzieher hin zu kommen



Das sieht man ja gar nicht. 
Wie schon erwähnt kann man das Tagan oder aber eher MSI in die Schuhe schieben. Aber eigentlich stört mich das jetzt weniger.

Also, hau rein  *:*



k-b schrieb:


> Ich mach dann au nochmal n pic von meinem, hintenrum. Wollte demnächst eh 500er Scythe reinmachen.


----------



## k-b (20. September 2008)

Ich werde nacher mal nach schauen. Hocke gerade halt bei meinen Eltern, fahre nach dem Abendessen wieder in meine eigene Wohnung. 
Aufgefallen wäre mir das noch nicht, an der Türe. Bin gespannt, verstehe aber grad auch nicht genau was du meinst.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (20. September 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Ich werde nacher mal nach schauen. Hocke gerade halt bei meinen Eltern, fahre nach dem Abendessen wieder in meine eigene Wohnung.



Gute Fahrt 



k-b schrieb:


> Aufgefallen wäre mir das noch nicht, an der Türe. Bin gespannt, verstehe aber grad auch nicht genau was du meinst.



Guck mal im Anhang.


----------



## k-b (20. September 2008)

Vielleicht ist das einfach nur der Mechanismus, dass man die Türe aushängen kann bei Bedarf?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (20. September 2008)

Naja, man kann sie eben nicht aushängen..
Aber , vllt hats auch nur mit der Herstellung zu tun.


----------



## y33H@ (20. September 2008)

Du kannst die Tür komplett ausklappen, sodass sie parallel zur linken Seitenwand ist.

Ich habe das Case selbst, am nervigsten sind die Strömungsgeräusche aufgrund der Lüftergitter - der Dremel hats gerichtet. Ansonsten top.

Der E7200 @ 3,2 GHz läuft passiv?

cYa


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (20. September 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Du kannst die Tür komplett ausklappen, sodass sie parallel zur linken Seitenwand ist.



Ah ok danke, dann hab ich das wohl übersehen 




y33H@ schrieb:


> JDer E7200 @ 3,2 GHz läuft passiv?



Ja, der heizt nicht sehr viel. Drüber ist halt direkt der Slip Stream mit seinen 400-600RPM.
Das Problem ist, dass die G80 ganz schön heizt - ist lauffähig, aber ich würde mit dem 80ern auf dem Battle Axe noch gerne runter gehen.


----------



## k-b (20. September 2008)

Also das Ding geht oben und unten raus, um die Türe 270° Aufzuklappen


----------



## Digger (20. September 2008)

schickes case, auch wenn die farbe ja nun wirklich nich schwarz is...

mal nen vorschlag zum CPU stromkabel, kannst du das nich bei den steckkarten in dieser auskerbung langführen?, das hab ch zeitweise auch mal bei meinem alten pc gemacht. die lücke is ja relativ groß, so dass das kabel passen müsste.


----------



## y33H@ (20. September 2008)

*@ $Lil Phil$*

Ach mit Slippi, nicht gesehen. Bei mir sitzt da ein XL1 @ 450rpm. Meine GTS heizt auch^^

cYa


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. September 2008)

Kannst du noch ein paar Fotos von einem voll bestückten Antec zeigen??

Also 2 CD:ROMs, 3-4 HDDs??
Weil jemand meinte das Antec wäre Müll, wenn man etwas mehr einbaut...

Und ich hab bisher keinerlei Indizien gesehen, die diese Aussage widerlegen, eher dass sie bestätigt wird...


----------



## CrashStyle (20. September 2008)

Midi bäää, Lieber nen BigTower


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (20. September 2008)

Digger schrieb:


> schickes case, auch wenn die farbe ja nun wirklich nich schwarz is...
> 
> mal nen vorschlag zum CPU stromkabel, kannst du das nich bei den steckkarten in dieser auskerbung langführen?, das hab ch zeitweise auch mal bei meinem alten pc gemacht. die lücke is ja relativ groß, so dass das kabel passen müsste.



Danke für den Hinweis. Allerdings hab ich das schon ausprobiert. Die Layouter von MSI waren so klug, genau an der Stelle, wo die Kabelführung des unteren Slots ist, einen FireWire-Anschluss zu platzieren. 



y33H@ schrieb:


> *@ $Lil Phil$*
> 
> Ach mit Slippi, nicht gesehen. Bei mir sitzt da ein XL1 @ 450rpm. Meine GTS heizt auch^^
> 
> cYa



Ja, also passiv wird der schon eher Probleme machen^^
Wobei mir grad auffällt, dass wir eh fast die gleichen Systeme haben 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Kannst du noch ein paar Fotos von einem voll bestückten Antec zeigen??
> 
> Also 2 CD:ROMs, 3-4 HDDs??
> Weil jemand meinte das Antec wäre Müll, wenn man etwas mehr einbaut...
> ...



Mach ich gerne, kommen später, heute noch. Allerdings - warum sollte das dann Müll sein?


----------



## Fransen (20. September 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Mach ich gerne, kommen später, heute noch. Allerdings - warum sollte das dann Müll sein?




Ich denke mal er meint das Kabelmanagement, wenn das Case "vollgestopft" ist mit HDD's etc.


----------



## Digger (20. September 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Allerdings hab ich das schon ausprobiert. Die Layouter von MSI waren so klug, genau an der Stelle, wo die Kabelführung des unteren Slots ist, einen FireWire-Anschluss zu platzieren.



oh mann msi..., aba wenn du das kabel wenigestens an der graka vorbei führst, dann kannst dus ein wenig unterhalb der graka langführen und dann direkt runter durch loch, dann is es wenigstens nich ganz so offentsichtlich

könntest das kabel dann mit bindern an den rechten lüfter binden.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (20. September 2008)

@ Digger

Jo, ds stimmt. Ich hab aber heute keine Lust mehr dazu 
Hab deinen Beitrag erst gelesen, als das Case wieder zu war.



@ Stefan Payne

Hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. September 2008)

Kann deine Bilder leider nicht sehen, Phil


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (20. September 2008)

Alle, oder nur @ Post#32?


----------



## Fifadoc (20. September 2008)

post #32 enthält kein bild.

sonst gefällt mir der test sehr gut. schöne bilder. echt ein klasse gehäuse.


----------



## Fabian (20. September 2008)

kann nur das bild in deinem letzten beitrag nicht sehen,wo steht:
@ Stehpan Payne
hier:


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (20. September 2008)

Danke

Ich konnte die Bilder in Post#32 sehen. Naja, jetzt hab ich sie neu hochgeladen. Gefixt?!


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. September 2008)

Jep, Bilder wieder da, alles bestens.


----------



## k-b (21. September 2008)

@ Stefan: Bis 4 HDDs ist das kein Problem, solange man nicht den oberen Käfig nehmen will  Da könnten zwar noch mal 2 rein.. aber das find ich suboptimal, wegen der Lufttemperatur für die Graka.

Ich jedenfalls habe weder eine Graka, noch oben Festplatten drin .. so ist der X9950 auf 37° bis 42° (volllast) passiv (TR120) allein durch die Gehäuselüfter auf low!


----------



## riedochs (21. September 2008)

Schöner ausführlicher Test. 

Im übrigen ist es heute egal wie rum man Festplatten einbaut, auch wenn diese schon gelaufen sind.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. September 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Mach ich gerne, kommen später, heute noch. Allerdings - warum sollte das dann Müll sein?


Weil man kaum noch Platz hat, weil alles verbaut ist.

Ein extremes negativ Beispiel wäre hier das beliebte CS-601 von Chieftec oder diverse Compucase Gehäuse...

Bei diesem Bild sieht man auch das Problem recht gut

Stell dir jetzt hinter der GraKa eine HDD vor...


----------



## k-b (21. September 2008)

Das geht!!
Hatte bis vor kurzem auch ein CS 601 (Also bis Juli  )
Man kann die Grafikkarte etwas nach unten biegen und die Festplatte darüber reinzirkeln.

Optimum ist das natürlich nicht  Aber wie gesagt .. bis 4 HDDs haste das Problem eh nicht.


----------



## Nobsen (21. September 2008)

Sehr schöner Test Phil, kann dir da voll und ganz zustimmen, da ich das Case auch habe.

Das einzige was mich auch gestört hat war die sache mit dem CPU Stromkabel, aber das ist eher ein Layout Problem des Boards. Das Case lässt ja viele Möglichkeiten zum Kabel verlegen.
Bei mir war das Problem  das das CPU Kabel zu kurz war und ich ne Verlängerung brauchte.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (21. September 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Schöner ausführlicher Test.
> 
> Im übrigen ist es heute egal wie rum man Festplatten einbaut, auch wenn diese schon gelaufen sind.



Danke 
Hab die HDD ja jetzt auch unten drin.



Nobsen schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Test Phil, kann dir da voll und ganz zustimmen, da ich das Case auch habe.
> 
> Das einzige was mich auch gestört hat war die sache mit dem CPU Stromkabel, aber das ist eher ein Layout Problem des Boards. Das Case lässt ja viele Möglichkeiten zum Kabel verlegen.
> Bei mir war das Problem  das das CPU Kabel zu kurz war und ich ne Verlängerung brauchte.



Danke auch.
Du hast auch das gleiche Mainboard? Ich finde den Stromstecker zwischen den Heatpipes sowieso vollkommen fehlplatziert....


----------



## Nobsen (21. September 2008)

Nein hab nicht das gleiche board. Hab ein Abit IP35 Pro, aber das hat den Anschluss ganz oben links. musste also unterm mainboard durch bis nach oben.


----------



## k-b (21. September 2008)

So ists bei mir auch. Hat gerade so gereicht.
Board: M3A78 Asus.
Netzteil: bequiet (Die Serie wo die Stecker nicht modular sind, also glaub die etwas billigere. Namen vergessen).


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (21. September 2008)

Nobsen schrieb:


> Nein hab nicht das gleiche board. Hab ein Abit IP35 Pro, aber das hat den Anschluss ganz oben links. musste also unterm mainboard durch bis nach oben.



Das finde ich doch in Ordnung..da hätte das Kabel bei mir hintenrum gereicht..


----------



## Medina (21. September 2008)

Sieht sehr geil aus

Schöner Test, gut dokumentiert und informativ, und überhaupt ist da nen scheiss geiles Case


----------



## Janny (21. September 2008)

Sehr geil das Case, und schön beschrieben das ganze 

lG


----------



## Menthe (21. September 2008)

Das Case ist echt geil, hasde auch alles schön gezeigt und beschrieben 

Und noch was du hasd es auf die Main von PCGH geschafft


----------



## y33H@ (21. September 2008)

Geiles Case, geiler Bericht - die *Main *ruft 

cYa


----------



## CrashStyle (21. September 2008)

Geiler Bericht jap!


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (21. September 2008)

Danke @ all 




y33H@ schrieb:


> Geiles Case, geiler Bericht - die *Main *ruft



*Geil*^^
Danke sehr


----------



## Jetarel (21. September 2008)

Hey $Lil Phil$!

Wenn Du Dein 8poliges CPU-Stromkabel noch auf der Rückseite verlegen magst, dann schau mal bei Caseking nach der Artikelnummer '*ZUAD-075*'.
Das ist ein 2,90 € teures Verlängerungskabel dafür. Habe ich mir dafür auch bestellt, da ich in den meisten Tests des P182 laß, dass es da ab und an etwas knapp werden kann. Bei mir ging's allerdings auch so.

Mir sind da noch drei Kleinigkeiten an dem Gehäuse aufgefallen:
1) Ich muss jedesmal die Fronttüre öffnen, wenn ich den PC anschalten will... Klar, ansonst währe das Abschließen des PCs ja blödsinnig, aber mal Hand auf's Herz...wie oft schalte ich ihn an und wie oft schließe ich Ihn ab.
2) Die kleine Zubehör-Box des oberen HDD-Käfigs liegt ja auf der Rückseite des Gehäuses. Dort kommt man ja so schnell gar nicht ran, oder?!
3) Das ist wahrscheinlich nur bei mir so: Der An- und Ausschaltknopf selbst ist einer der drei Magneten, die die Fronttür geschlossen halten. Meiner ist so locker, dass ich Ihn beim Öffnen der Tür zum Anschalten (siehe 1)) des öfteren mit heraus ziehe. NERV...

So, das soll es erstmal für meinen ersten Beitrag sein.

MfG Jetarel


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. September 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> So ists bei mir auch. Hat gerade so gereicht.
> Board: M3A78 Asus.
> Netzteil: bequiet (Die Serie wo die Stecker nicht modular sind, also glaub die etwas billigere. Namen vergessen).


Das müssten die FSP Built Straight sein aka E5 Serie, oder?

Für 'kleinere Wattzahlen' durchaus brauchbar, gibt aber bessere...


----------



## k-b (21. September 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das müssten die FSP Built Straight sein aka E5 Serie, oder?
> 
> Für 'kleinere Wattzahlen' durchaus brauchbar, gibt aber bessere...


AATX-Netzt.BE Quiet! Straight Power 450 Watt / BQT E5

Du bist ein wandelndes Lexikon


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (21. September 2008)

@ Jetarel

Hi & Herzlich Willkommen im PCGHX 



Jetarel schrieb:


> 6Wenn Du Dein 8poliges CPU-Stromkabel noch auf der Rückseite verlegen magst, dann schau mal bei Caseking nach der Artikelnummer '*ZUAD-075*'.
> Das ist ein 2,90 € teures Verlängerungskabel dafür.



Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Das Ding einzeln zu bestellen lohnt wohl nicht, aber das landet sicher beim nächsten Mal mit im Warenkorb 



Jetarel schrieb:


> 1) Ich muss jedesmal die Fronttüre öffnen, wenn ich den PC anschalten will... Klar, ansonst währe das Abschließen des PCs ja blödsinnig, aber mal Hand auf's Herz...wie oft schalte ich ihn an und wie oft schließe ich Ihn ab.



Das ist richtig. Aber ich finds weniger störend. Die Klappe ist ja schnell offen.



Jetarel schrieb:


> 2) Die kleine Zubehör-Box des oberen HDD-Käfigs liegt ja auf der Rückseite des Gehäuses. Dort kommt man ja so schnell gar nicht ran, oder?!



Sofern man im oberen Käfig keine HDDs verbaut hat, geht das ziemlich schnell..wenn nicht muss man die andere Gehäusewand abnehmen..



Jetarel schrieb:


> 3) Das ist wahrscheinlich nur bei mir so: Der An- und Ausschaltknopf selbst ist einer der drei Magneten, die die Fronttür geschlossen halten. Meiner ist so locker, dass ich Ihn beim Öffnen der Tür zum Anschalten (siehe 1)) des öfteren mit heraus ziehe. NERV...



Ja, da hattest du anscheinend Pech. 
Mein Knopf sitzt jedenfalls bombenfest.


----------



## k-b (21. September 2008)

Stimmt - das mit der Tür ist wirklich das einzige (kleine) Manko. Alternativ kann man die aber ja auch komplett 270° aufmachen, wenn er eh nur daheim steht.


----------



## Skywalker7001 (21. September 2008)

"Es ist wirklich jeden einzelnen Cent wert. Wer sich dieses Prachtstück kauft, wird es nicht bereuen."

so ist es! Habe dieses Gehäuse auch shcon seit November 2007 und bewundere's immer noch
Wiklich Superteil und jeden Cent wert


----------



## k-b (21. September 2008)

Hab mal eine Interessengruppe gegründet, so viele wie hier diesem Test zustimmen, und soviele die das Gehäuse haben  PC Games Hardware Extreme - Antec P182 Fans


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (21. September 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Hab mal eine Interessengruppe gegründet, so viele wie hier diesem Test zustimmen, und soviele die das Gehäuse haben  PC Games Hardware Extreme - Antec P182 Fans



Super Idee 
*beitret*


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. September 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Super Idee
> *beitret*



Jup find ich auch Klasse 

Gleich ma Bilder gepostet


----------



## goliath (22. September 2008)

Nabend,

gebe ich meinen Senf doch auch mal dazu 

Besitze das P182 auch seit Mai, und bin auch absolut zufrieden damit !

Kann es auch nur empfehlen !

PS: Also bei mir sitzt der Power Knopf auch 1a fest ! Ich würde das über Garantie laufen lassen !


----------



## KoRsE (26. September 2008)

Ihr habt mich überzeugt  Hab mir das Case heute im K&M Shop in Berlin Charlottenburg angeschaut und muss sagen... 
Jetzt werd ich's mir morgen kaufen... Bin jetzt nur gespannt obs die 130 Öcken kostet die im Netz stehen oder die 120 Öcken, die auf nem Schildchen auf dem Ausstellungsgestück stehen/standen... 

Werd dann ma wenn ich am WE dazu komme nen paar Zeilen zum Wechsel schreiben, mein CS 601 hat mir ziemlich lang gute Dienste geleistet aber jetzt ist ma Feierabend... Das vibrieren geht mir so aufn Keks...

MfG Korse


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. September 2008)

KoRsE schrieb:


> Ihr habt mich überzeugt  Hab mir das Case heute im K&M Shop in Berlin Charlottenburg angeschaut und muss sagen...
> Jetzt werd ich's mir morgen kaufen... Bin jetzt nur gespannt obs die 130 Öcken kostet die im Netz stehen oder die 120 Öcken, die auf nem Schildchen auf dem Ausstellungsgestück stehen/standen...
> 
> Werd dann ma wenn ich am WE dazu komme nen paar Zeilen zum Wechsel schreiben, mein CS 601 hat mir ziemlich lang gute Dienste geleistet aber jetzt ist ma Feierabend... Das vibrieren geht mir so aufn Keks...
> ...



Oh ja damit haste viel Spaß, nix mehr mit Vibrationen 

Mfg


----------



## k-b (26. September 2008)

KoRsE schrieb:


> Ihr habt mich überzeugt  Hab mir das Case heute im K&M Shop in Berlin Charlottenburg angeschaut und muss sagen...



Gut, jetzt kann die Antec Fraktion hier die Provision einstreichen


----------



## kays (26. September 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Naja, man kann sie eben nicht aushängen..
> Aber , vllt hats auch nur mit der Herstellung zu tun.



Muss dich mal eben korrigieren: man kann die Tür sehr leicht aushängen, musst nur am oberen teil etwas ziehen (noch nicht mal doll) und an der Tür ziehen und schon hast du sie draußen. Hab meine auch gerade ab da ich am Gehäuse etwas ändere.

gruß


----------



## KoRsE (27. September 2008)

Ich habs getan, für knapp 120 Öcken hab ich mir das Antex P182 gekauft... habs bis jetzt einmal ausgepackt... Echt ein Traum...  Werd aber erst Sonntag dazu kommen, meine Hardware in diesem Schmuckstück zu verbauen... 
Was mich wundert... Warum hat Antec einen Lüfter standartmäßig vor das Netzteil gebaut (welches auch noch richtung netzteil bläst)??? Der Sinn des ganzen ist für mich nicht ersichtlich...

MfG Korse


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (27. September 2008)

kays schrieb:


> Muss dich mal eben korrigieren: man kann die Tür sehr leicht aushängen, musst nur am oberen teil etwas ziehen (noch nicht mal doll) und an der Tür ziehen und schon hast du sie draußen. Hab meine auch gerade ab da ich am Gehäuse etwas ändere.
> 
> gruß



Jap, danke für den Hinweis. Ich hab mich zuerst nicht so recht getraut 



KoRsE schrieb:


> Ich habs getan, für knapp 120 Öcken hab ich mir das Antex P182 gekauft... habs bis jetzt einmal ausgepackt... Echt ein Traum...  Werd aber erst Sonntag dazu kommen, meine Hardware in diesem Schmuckstück zu verbauen...
> Was mich wundert... Warum hat Antec einen Lüfter standartmäßig vor das Netzteil gebaut (welches auch noch richtung netzteil bläst)??? Der Sinn des ganzen ist für mich nicht ersichtlich...
> 
> MfG Korse



Naja, der ist einmal für Frischluft fürs NT und 2. evntl. auch für die HDDs in der Kammer.
Ich hab oben eh nur noch einen sitzen (S-Flex).


----------



## k-b (27. September 2008)

Das ist der Luftdurchfluss der unteren Kammer halt. Kühlt ja auch die Festplatten mit, indirekt ein bisschen  Deswegen auch schauen, dass der Übergang zur mittleren Kammer möglichst dicht ist!


----------



## kays (27. September 2008)

KoRsE schrieb:


> Ich habs getan, für knapp 120 Öcken hab ich mir das Antex P182 gekauft... habs bis jetzt einmal ausgepackt... Echt ein Traum...  Werd aber erst Sonntag dazu kommen, meine Hardware in diesem Schmuckstück zu verbauen...
> Was mich wundert... Warum hat Antec einen Lüfter standartmäßig vor das Netzteil gebaut (welches auch noch richtung netzteil bläst)??? Der Sinn des ganzen ist für mich nicht ersichtlich...
> 
> MfG Korse



Die Lüfter die Antec da verbaut hat sind nicht so die besten, selbst auf low sind sie mehr als hörbar. Du kannst den Lüfter vor dem Netzteil auch ausbauen und einen anderen direkt vor die Festplatten bauen, hat den vorteil das die Platten besser gekühlt werden.

@*$Lil Phil$ hab mir mal ein Bild von dir geliehen
*


----------



## k-b (27. September 2008)

Noch besser??!!

Meine sind auf 33° (in der Mitte) und 39° (am Rand).

Also noch viel Kühler als 33° will ich die gar net haben.. ich überleg sogar ob ich den ganz raus nehm.


----------



## kays (27. September 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Noch besser??!!
> 
> Meine sind auf 33° (in der Mitte) und 39° (am Rand).
> 
> Also noch viel Kühler als 33° will ich die gar net haben.. ich überleg sogar ob ich den ganz raus nehm.




Nur weil es bei dir so ist muss es ja nicht bei anderen auch so sein, meine haben 32-33 Grad egal ob mitte oder aussen. Also wie du siehst geht es doch besser


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. September 2008)

Meine sind mitn Antec Lüfter (Low) hinter den Platten so (frisch nach 1h Zocken)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Find die auch schon nen bissel zu kalt


----------



## k-b (27. September 2008)

kays schrieb:


> Nur weil es bei dir so ist muss es ja nicht bei anderen auch so sein, meine haben 32-33 Grad egal ob mitte oder aussen. Also wie du siehst geht es doch besser


Naja Google hat doch mal ne Statistik gemacht, das Platten die geringste Ausfallrate bei 40° haben. Kühler ist nicht besser bei Platten. So meinte ich das.

Freak ich würd den Lüfter bei dir komplett weg machen. Wie sehr du den Platten schadest weiß ich nicht, jedenfalls sieht man aber das du absolut kein Bedarf dafür hast


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. September 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Naja Google hat doch mal ne Statistik gemacht, das Platten die geringste Ausfallrate bei 40° haben. Kühler ist nicht besser bei Platten. So meinte ich das.
> 
> Freak ich würd den Lüfter bei dir komplett weg machen. Wie sehr du den Platten schadest weiß ich nicht, jedenfalls sieht man aber das du absolut kein Bedarf dafür hast



Och nö keine Lust den rauszufummeln


----------



## kays (27. September 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Naja Google hat doch mal ne Statistik gemacht, das Platten die geringste Ausfallrate bei 40° haben. Kühler ist nicht besser bei Platten. So meinte ich das.



Hab ich noch gar nicht gehört, muss ich ich doch mal schlau machen


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (27. September 2008)

kays schrieb:


> Hab ich noch gar nicht gehört, muss ich ich doch mal schlau machen



War_ afair _auch in der PCGH-Extended gestanden..


----------



## k-b (27. September 2008)

Sodele - habe jetzt Pics von meinem gemacht. Sind in unserer Gruppe oder unter PC Games Hardware Extreme - k-bs Alben: Antec P182

Man beachte diese geniale Kabelführung der Festplatten


----------



## KoRsE (15. Oktober 2008)

Nur wie kriege ich den Lüfter da rein??? 
Was mir gerade erst aufgefallen ist - Hat das Antec gar keinen Speaker?? Und was macht ihr mit dem IDE2 Kabel? Hängt das bei euch auch nur so rum oder kann man das noch irgendwie anbringen?

Mfg Korse


----------



## k-b (15. Oktober 2008)

Ne, zum Glück hats keinen Speaker!

Phil: Grats zum Thread des Monats, ich hab Thilo schwer bsetechen müssen!!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Oktober 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Ne, zum Glück hats keinen Speaker!
> 
> Phil: Grats zum Thread des Monats, ich hab Thilo schwer bsetechen müssen!!



Warum gibts eig kein Sammelthread? Wo jeder sein Antec vorstellen kann, mit mods und tipps. Wäre doch sehr interessant


----------



## Gunt0r (15. Oktober 2008)

KoRsE schrieb:


> Nur wie kriege ich den Lüfter da rein???


unten vorne - gar nicht. definitiv nicht möglich.
unten mittig - dort gehts.

sobald ich endlich ne anständige cam hab, mach ich mal bilderchen von meinem antec p182-setup. habe unten das corsair 620W (modular) sowie noch 2 festplatten (selbstverständlich ausschließlich abgewinkelte sata- und stromstecker), und das passt astrein auch mit installiertem mittigen lüfter.


----------



## k-b (15. Oktober 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Warum gibts eig kein Sammelthread? Wo jeder sein Antec vorstellen kann, mit mods und tipps. Wäre doch sehr interessant


Ham doch ne Nutzergruppe


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Oktober 2008)

Gunt0r schrieb:


> unten vorne - gar nicht. definitiv nicht möglich.
> unten mittig - dort gehts.
> 
> sobald ich endlich ne anständige cam hab, mach ich mal bilderchen von meinem antec p182-setup. habe unten das corsair 620W (modular) sowie noch 2 festplatten (selbstverständlich ausschließlich abgewinkelte sata- und stromstecker), und das passt astrein auch mit installiertem mittigen lüfter.



Doch es ist möglich. Man kann entweder die Nieten aufbohren und diese Halterung da entfernen die im weg ist, oder den Dremel nehmen. Beides sollte ohne große Erfahrung leicht und schnell erledigt sein 

Mfg


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Oktober 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Ham doch ne Nutzergruppe


 
Naja ne...das ist nicht das Wahre..außerdem handelt die Gruppe nur vom P182. 

Mfg


----------



## Gunt0r (15. Oktober 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Doch es ist möglich. Man kann entweder die Nieten aufbohren und diese Halterung da entfernen die im weg ist, oder den Dremel nehmen. Beides sollte ohne große Erfahrung leicht und schnell erledigt sein


aaah ... mein herz würde bluten, wenn ich am antec herumbohren oder -schneiden würde. 

ich meinte nur, standardmäßig ist es nicht möglich. durch herumbasteln geht natürlich einiges.


----------



## KoRsE (15. Oktober 2008)

Gunt0r schrieb:


> unten vorne - gar nicht. definitiv nicht möglich.
> unten mittig - dort gehts.
> 
> sobald ich endlich ne anständige cam hab, mach ich mal bilderchen von meinem antec p182-setup. habe unten das corsair 620W (modular) sowie noch 2 festplatten (selbstverständlich ausschließlich abgewinkelte sata- und stromstecker), und das passt astrein auch mit installiertem mittigen lüfter.



Hab mich schon gewundert... Keys glaube war es, hatte gemeint, ich könne einen Lüfter unten reinbauen um die Kühlung zu verbessern... 

MfG Korse


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (15. Oktober 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Phil: Grats zum Thread des Monats, ich hab Thilo schwer bsetechen müssen!!



Danke


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Oktober 2008)

KoRsE schrieb:


> Hab mich schon gewundert... Keys glaube war es, hatte gemeint, ich könne einen Lüfter unten reinbauen um die Kühlung zu verbessern...
> 
> MfG Korse



Du kannst den Lüfter auch hinter die Platten reinbauen. Es macht keinen Unterschied ób von vorne oder hinten. Hinten hat es sogar den Vorteil das es leiser ist und nicht so viel Staub reinkommt. 

Mfg


----------



## KoRsE (15. Oktober 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Du kannst den Lüfter auch hinter die Platten reinbauen. Es macht keinen Unterschied ób von vorne oder hinten. Hinten hat es sogar den Vorteil das es leiser ist und nicht so viel Staub reinkommt.
> 
> Mfg



Hab ich doch, allerdings bläst er Richtung Netzteil, weil ich sonst schiss hab, dasses zu heiß wird und damit zu laut...

MfG Korse


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Oktober 2008)

KoRsE schrieb:


> Hab ich doch, allerdings bläst er Richtung Netzteil, weil ich sonst schiss hab, dasses zu heiß wird und damit zu laut...
> 
> MfG Korse



Das Netzteil wird nicht heiß. Die Richtung ist doch richtig.  

Mfg


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Oktober 2008)

So hab endlich bilder von meiner lackierten Front. 

PC Games Hardware Extreme - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Zeigt her, Eure PCs - Teil III 

Mfg


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (20. Oktober 2008)

Echt nice...hast du das lakieren lassen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Oktober 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Echt nice...hast du das lakieren lassen?



Nö bin in den Baumarkt gefahren, hab ne Dose schwarz hochglanzlack gekauft und gesprüht


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (20. Oktober 2008)

Mutig^^ Schaut gut aus


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Oktober 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Mutig^^ Schaut gut aus



Naja ne. Wenns nischt geworden wäre einfach den Lack nochma abschleifen und nochma versuchen. Bin halt Schüler und da kann mich nicht mal eben für ne Lackierung/Pulverbeschichtung so viel Geld ausm Fenster werfen  

Gruß


----------



## Fransen (20. Oktober 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Naja ne. Wenns nischt geworden wäre einfach den Lack nochma abschleifen und nochma versuchen. Bin halt Schüler und da kann mich nicht mal eben für ne Lackierung/Pulverbeschichtung so viel Geld ausm Fenster werfen
> 
> Gruß



Ist aber echt gut geworden.

Mein Onkel ist glücklicherweise Geschäftsführer bei einer Firma die Pulver für Lacke etc. produzieren, so komme ich zum Glück kostenlos zu einer Pulverbeschichtung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Oktober 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Ist aber echt gut geworden.
> 
> Mein Onkel ist glücklicherweise Geschäftsführer bei einer Firma die Pulver für Lacke etc. produzieren, so komme ich zum Glück kostenlos zu einer Pulverbeschichtung.



Wa hast du es gut   Aber danke für dein Lob


----------



## stevetheripper (3. November 2008)

Ich hätte noch eine Frage und zwar ist das "Dach" aus dem gleichen Material wie die Seitenwände (is doch so eine Kombination aus Stahl und Plastik) und schimmert auch so oder is das normaler Stahl?
Würde mich nämlich interesieren ob ich da mim Dremel drauflosgehen kann um 4 Löcher fürn Radi und zwei Schlauchdurchführungen reinzufräsen?

Würd mich über ne Antwort freuen!

mfg
stevetheripper


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. November 2008)

Naja, ganz oben ist Plastik, aber da müsste halt auch noch ne Schicht metall drunter sein (vom gehäusegestell). 

Gruß


----------



## stevetheripper (4. November 2008)

Also wie die Seitenwände?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. November 2008)

Ne. Seitenteile sind ja :Metall, Plaste, Metall 

Der deckel aus Plaste, und darunter halt das normale Gehäusegestell. Also der Plastikdeckel liegt aufm dem Metalldach des Gehäuses xD Ich weis nich wie ich das erklären soll^^  

also: aufm dem Gehäuse ist der Plastedeckel drauf. 

Gruß


----------



## Galil (8. Dezember 2008)

Hallo

ich hab eine Frage. Ich würd mir gerne das Antec p182 für nen Silent PC kaufen. ICh hab aber gehört, dass die Lüfter des Gehäuses recht laut sein sollen und dafür ungeeignet. Deshalb hab ich vor die Lüfter später gegen Scythe S-Flex auszutauschen. Geht das ohne Probleme? Sollte ich alle 3 austauschen? Und würden 800 umdrehnungen reichen? oder soll ich doch lieber 1200 nehmen?

Freue mich auf eure Antworten
Chris


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Dezember 2008)

Galil schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich hab eine Frage. Ich würd mir gerne das Antec p182 für nen Silent PC kaufen. ICh hab aber gehört, dass die Lüfter des Gehäuses recht laut sein sollen und dafür ungeeignet. Deshalb hab ich vor die Lüfter später gegen Scythe S-Flex auszutauschen. Geht das ohne Probleme? Sollte ich alle 3 austauschen? Und würden 800 umdrehnungen reichen? oder soll ich doch lieber 1200 nehmen?
> 
> ...



Nein auf 5V laufen die Standardlüfter wirklich sehr leise. Wenn du es wirklich leiser haben willst, kauf dir Noiseblocker XL1. 

Bei Friese-IT am günstigsten 

Friese IT - Noiseblocker BlackSilent XL1 120mm Noiseblocker BlackSilent XL1 120mm 022305 

Oder kauf dir Geheimtipp: 

Friese IT - Xencore Carboon 120mm Xencore Carboon 120mm 022060 

Die Sflex sind zwar gute Lüfter, aber als "Silent" würde ich sie nicht bezeichnen. 

Gruß


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Dezember 2008)

OMG, 

Ich habe es getan  

Ich habe die außenschicht vom Seitenteil abgelöst, 
jetzt ist ein Window unausweichlich  

Hoffentlich wird das was, es war echt ne Schweine Arbeit die Metall-schicht zu lösen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (9. Dezember 2008)

Oh man, die ganzen verunstalteten P182's tun mir leid 
An dem Gehäuse kann man doch nichts rumsägen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Dezember 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Oh man, die ganzen verunstalteten P182's tun mir leid
> An dem Gehäuse kann man doch nichts rumsägen



Doch kann man  

Außerdem...ist mir das Antec wieder langweilig geworden (liegt nicht am Gehäuse, nach na gewissen Zeit brauch ich einfach was neues ). 

Und bevor ich mir ein Lian-Li kaufe werde ich mich noch mit dem Antec vergnügen und gucken was man noch draus machen kann. Ich hoffe das mit dem Window geht gut


----------



## kays (9. Dezember 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> OMG,
> 
> Ich habe es getan
> 
> ...



Hab ich auch schon hinter mir  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (9. Dezember 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> nach na gewissen Zeit brauch ich einfach was neues ).



Nachdem von meinem alten Gehäuse eigentlich kaum noch was übrig war () bin ich aus der Phase raus 




Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das mit dem Window geht gut



Ich drück die Daumen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Dezember 2008)

@ Kays 

das sieht genial aus  

Schreibst du dazu ein Tutorial? Ich will wissen wie du das so gut hinbekommen hsat


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (9. Dezember 2008)

Das ist gekauft, glaub ich.

KustomPCs.co.uk - Antec P182 Gun Metal Grey with Window


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Dezember 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Das ist gekauft, glaub ich.
> 
> KustomPCs.co.uk - Antec P182 Gun Metal Grey with Window



Nein er hat ein normales Antec P182 gehabt, siehe sein Tagebuch  

Das Window ist Selfmade. 

Ich habe auch schon nach Seitenteilen gesucht, immer gibt nur komplette Antecs mit Window, jedoch kein einzelnes Seitenteil. 

Gruß


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (9. Dezember 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Das Window ist Selfmade.



Achso, na dann Respekt, N1 kays


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Dezember 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Achso, na dann Respekt, N1 kays



Wäre nett wenn nochma detailaufnahmen kommen. Du hast die vordere und hintere Schicht komplett entfernt und dann in der Hauptschicht nen passendes "Loch" geschnitten oder?


----------



## kays (9. Dezember 2008)

Danke für die Blumen.

@Fr3@k - hab genauso angefangen wie du, erstmal das Metall abgezogen (leider ist meins dadurch kaputt gegangen) und dann einfach einen Rahmen ausgeschnitten und eine Plexiplatte draufgeschraubt. Ich mach mal noch paar Bilder dann sieht man es genauer


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Dezember 2008)

kays schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen.
> 
> @Fr3@k - hab genauso angefangen wie du, erstmal das Metall abgezogen (leider ist meins dadurch kaputt gegangen) und dann einfach einen Rahmen ausgeschnitten und eine Plexiplatte draufgeschraubt. Ich mach mal noch paar Bilder dann sieht man es genauer



Wie dick ist dein Plexi?


----------



## kays (9. Dezember 2008)

4mm, dünner sollte es nicht sein da es sonst zu Instabil wird.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Dezember 2008)

kays schrieb:


> 4mm, dünner sollte es nicht sein da es sonst zu Instabil wird.



Ich hab noch nie mit Plexi gearbeitet, wie bekommt man die Kanten sauber hin?


----------



## Galil (9. Dezember 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Nein auf 5V laufen die Standardlüfter wirklich sehr leise. Wenn du es wirklich leiser haben willst, kauf dir Noiseblocker XL1.
> 
> Gruß



danke für die antwort! muss man da für 5v irgendetwas umstecken oder so? oder reicht es alleine den regler hinten auf low zu setzen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Dezember 2008)

Galil schrieb:


> danke für die antwort! muss man da für 5v irgendetwas umstecken oder so? oder reicht es alleine den regler hinten auf low zu setzen?



jop auf low stellen. 

Gruß


----------



## noxious (15. Februar 2009)

*Thread ausgrab*

Erstmal: Toller Lesertest  

Womit habt ihr eure Lüfter befestigt? Einfach Schrauben oder so Gummidinger?
Macht das einen Unterschied?


Ich habe gesehen, dass X den Laufwerksschacht von oben unten verbaut hat (Anhang hat leider nicht funktioniert):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geht das einfach so?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (15. Februar 2009)

noxious schrieb:


> *Thread ausgrab*
> 
> Erstmal: Toller Lesertest



Danke 



noxious schrieb:


> Womit habt ihr eure Lüfter befestigt? Einfach Schrauben oder so Gummidinger?
> Macht das einen Unterschied?



Ich hab solche Gummidinger verwendet. Vibrationen, die vom Lüfter entstehen, sollen so nicht an das Gehäuse übertragen werden. Wobei ich bezweifle, dass das soo viel ausmacht (das P182 ist ja allgemeins sehr stabil).




noxious schrieb:


> Ich habe gesehen, dass X den Laufwerksschacht von oben unten verbaut hat (Anhang hat leider nicht funktioniert):
> 
> Geht das einfach so?



 Anscheinend
Is keine schlechte Idee.


----------



## noxious (15. Februar 2009)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Ich hab solche Gummidinger verwendet. Vibrationen, die vom Lüfter entstehen, sollen so nicht an das Gehäuse übertragen werden. Wobei ich bezweifle, dass das soo viel ausmacht (das P182 ist ja allgemeins sehr stabil).


Soweit ich weiß passen die nicht alle auf jeden Lüfter?

Kann mir einer sagen, (ob) welche hiervon auf einen Scythe S-FLEX passen


----------



## k-b (15. Februar 2009)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Is keine schlechte Idee.


Das war mir jetzt auch neu 

Aber ergibt eh keinen Sinn.
Entkoppelt sind sie eh, und nen zusätzlicher Kühler würde denen nur schaden.


Habe momentan 3 Platten drin.
Stufe 1 des eingebauten Kühler dahinter: 41-45 Grad
Stufe 2: 37-39 Grad
Stufe 3: 29-33 Grad


----------



## noxious (15. Februar 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Aber ergibt eh keinen Sinn.


Was meinst du?

Vorteil, wenn man den Käfig unten rein baut wäre vor allem, dass die Platten noch "liegend" eingebaut werden können (ich habe nur 2).

Danke noch für die Mail  


Helft mir bitte mit meinen Nippeln, auch wenn sie nur aus Plastik sind


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (15. Februar 2009)

Ich denke, die müsste alle passen, die Frage ist nur, wie leicht man die dranbringt..

: Hab schon viele abgerissen bei dem Versuch. =(


----------



## k-b (15. Februar 2009)

Was ist der Vorteil daran, dass die Platten liegend eingebaut werden?
Die sind für beiderlei betriebarten ausgelegt. Imho darf man sie nur nicht auf der Oberseite (Eticket) liegend haben oder auf eine der beiden dünnen (3.5" breiten) Seiten stellen - auf Dauer gesehen. Vielleicht aber auch nur Urban Legend


----------



## noxious (15. Februar 2009)

Vorteil:
Ich habe keine Angstzustände, aus Unsersicherheit, dass meine HDDs deswegen sterben^^

Im ersten Post steht zwar, dass es mittlerweile egal ist, aber sicher ist sicher  
Gibt's dazu einen Langzeittest / Artikel / News...?


----------



## noxious (24. Februar 2009)

Meins ist endlich da  

Habe die oben beiden Lüfter gegen S-Flex 1200 ausgetauscht, die MMn deutlich hörbar sind.
Caseking hat mir die falsche Lüftersteuerung geschickt...
Die Gummidinger habe ich nicht ausprobiert, da sie einen Tag nach meiner Bestellung nichtmehr verfügbar waren und es nochmal eine Woche gedauert hätte...

*Eine Frage habe ich noch:*
Waren bei euch die Klemmen, mit denen ein zusätzlicher Lüfter am Festplattenkäfig angebracht werden kann auch klebrig?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Februar 2009)

noxious schrieb:


> *Eine Frage habe ich noch:*
> Waren bei euch die Klemmen, mit denen ein zusätzlicher Lüfter am Festplattenkäfig angebracht werden kann auch klebrig?



Die beiden Klammern? Da war bei mir nix klebrig


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (24. Februar 2009)

noxious schrieb:


> Waren bei euch die Klemmen, mit denen ein zusätzlicher Lüfter am Festplattenkäfig angebracht werden kann auch klebrig?



Ich versteh nicht ganz. was du meinst.
Der Plastikrahmen für den Lüfter? Nö, da klebt nichts..


----------



## noxious (24. Februar 2009)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht ganz. was du meinst.
> Der Plastikrahmen für den Lüfter? Nö, da klebt nichts..


Nein, nicht der Plastikrahmen.
Ich meine die beiden Metall-Klammern, die in einem Extra-Tütchen waren.

Wollte das Tütchen für was anderes benutzen, aber als die Dinger so geklebt haben, habe ich sie lieber wieder da rein gesteckt.


----------



## SeriousToday (1. März 2009)

Ich habe mir auch das Antec P 182 Gehäuse gekauft.Insgesamt alles ok,aber ich
vermisse einen "Lautsprecher" der Warntöne vom Bios wiedergibt.

Da die meisten Menschen Rechtshänder sind,verstehe ich nicht warum die Fronttür
links angeschlagen ist,und nach Links aufgeht.Wenn man eine CD oder DvD
ins Laufwerk einlegen will,stört die Tür sehr.Wenn die Tür rechts angeschlagen wäre
und nach rechts aufgehen würde,wäre es wesentlich einfacher eine CD oder DvD einzulegen.


Ich habe mit Caseking telefoniert,dort gibt es für 4,90 Euro ein 5-teiliges Mainboard Testset,
dass den von mir vermissten Lautsprecher enthält. 


Hier der Link dazu:

Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Mess- & Testgeräte » InLine Mainboard Testset, 5-teilig


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. März 2009)

SeriousToday schrieb:


> Ich habe mir auch das Antec P 182 Gehäuse gekauft.Insgesamt alles ok,aber ich
> vermisse einen "Lautsprecher" der Warntöne vom Bios wiedergibt.
> 
> Ich habe mit Caseking telefoniert,dort gibt es für 4,90 Euro ein 5-teiliges Mainboard Testset,
> ...




Alle Gehäuse die aktuell sind, haben keine Pieper mehr. Warum auch? Ich würde son Teil direkt rausbauen wenn eins drin wer. Einfach nur ätzend und oldschool. Brauch kein Mensch


----------



## k-b (1. März 2009)

Es hat nichts mit Rechts- oder Linkshänder zu tun. Sondern eher damit, auf welcher Seite von dir du den Rechner stehen hast. Ist perfekt, wenn er links von dir ist  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Alle Gehäuse die aktuell sind, haben keine Pieper mehr. Warum auch? Ich würde son Teil direkt rausbauen wenn eins drin wer. Einfach nur ätzend und oldschool. Brauch kein Mensch


 
Ich finde die Lautsprecher sehr vorteilhaft.
Wenn mein Lautsprecher zum Start einmal kurz piept, weiß ich, dass alles bestens ist und wenn mal mehr rauskommen sollte, kann ich zumindest den Fehler eingrenzen.


----------



## SeriousToday (2. März 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Es hat nichts mit Rechts- oder Linkshänder zu tun. Sondern eher damit, auf welcher Seite von dir du den Rechner stehen hast. Ist perfekt, wenn er links von dir ist  .



*Nur ein Scherz,oder gibt es auch eine Begründung...?*


----------



## k-b (2. März 2009)

Kein Scherz. Natürlich ist es besser wenn die Türe nach links aufgeht, wenn der PC links von dir steht


----------

